# siblings in fish



## Caracolaria

Hola

Trabajo en un documento acerca de genética de peces, donde se habla de "siblings". Se trata de hermanos, en efecto, pero "hermanos" no es una palabra de uso técnico cuando se habla de animales. ¿Habrá una mejor palabra?

Muchas gracias


----------



## jalibusa

"de la misma camada"


----------



## Caracolaria

Muchas gracias... entonces no hay una sola palabra con este sentido, verdad?


----------



## jalibusa

No que yo sepa y que se aplique solamente a animales.


----------



## Peter P

Quizás se refiera a *familia*


Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Consuelo

jalibusa said:


> "de la misma camada"


 
...una duda:
la mayoria de los peces se reproduce por huevos por lo que ¿no seria mas adecuado decir de la misma nidada?

...


----------



## jalibusa

A fé que camada no me sonaba muy bien excepto que en mis tierras se usa con sentido general para describir gentes o bichos de la misma...camada. Nidada y huevos van bien juntos, pero pescado que construya nido se me ocurre sea menos que habitual; que tal "de la misma madre"? de la misma incubación?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Caracolaria:

Aunque la biología y mucho menos la ictiología rotundamente no es lo mío, he encontrado estas dos palabras que talvez pudieran ayudarte:

*Freza*: 

*4. *f. *Huevos de los peces, y pescado menudo recién nacido de ellos*.

*Ovas*: 

*(Del lat. ova, huevos).*

*1. f. pl. Huevos juntos de algunos peces.

*
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/

Saludos,


----------



## Peter P

He encontrado en el THE PENGUIN DICTIONARY OF BIOLOGY lo siguiente:

SIBLINGS (SIBS). Brothers and/or sisters; offspring of same male parent and same female parent.

¿ Les parece bien decir *del mismo padre y la misma madre* ?

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## jalibusa

La fertilización siendo tan errática en los peces (corrigeme si me equivoco), me suena arriesgado garantizar la paternidad, pero "de la misma madre" o "del mismo desove" parece acertado.


----------

